# Whats up with all the skinny?



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I occasionally click on the "hot celebrity" button or whatever on the news page to see what people think are hot.....

what up with all the malnutritioned people that everyone thinks is hot????? :crazy:

call me a chubby chaser if 5'8" , 160lbs and stacked is chubby!!!!

I need some bedonkidonk!


what say you?


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

my wife is a marathoner so I prefer the athletic figure

I guess you could say I don't need bedonkidonk


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Just because the media says a wafer-thin celebrity is hot doesn't make it so.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

I am def NOT skinny..however i am not overweight at all either..in my mid forties i wear a canadian size ten jeans nicely..but i got ASS... a big one for the size of my waist. it does fit in a size ten but def not a little bum...as my hub says..curves are luverly..and more cushion for the pushin!!!! i once lost weight down to a size six..he told me that i looked to thin and my face looked so skinny..i took that to mean..go eat a sandwich..so i did.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> I occasionally click on the "hot celebrity" button or whatever on the news page to see what people think are hot.....
> 
> what up with all the malnutritioned people that everyone thinks is hot????? :crazy:
> 
> ...


"Hot" is a matter of preference. If you like women who have more meat to their bones, then good for you. But why bash women who are thin?


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> "Hot" is a matter of preference. If you like women who have more meat to their bones, then good for you. But why bash women who are thin?


not bashing......when I say malnutritioned... I really mean that.

i.e. the anorexic celebs and models.

if thats bashing....sorry.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> I occasionally click on the "hot celebrity" button or whatever on the news page to see what people think are hot.....
> 
> what up with all the malnutritioned people that everyone thinks is hot????? :crazy:
> 
> ...


Nice to know that their are men out there that prefer a woman with some curves. I have been both the too thin (no matter how much I ate) and I am now the curvy size 12. I could stand to lose a little on my tummy, but hey 3 kids will do that to you.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> "Hot" is a matter of preference. If you like women who have more meat to their bones, then good for you. But why bash women who are thin?


I was always very thin so comments about skinny people used to hurt. I heard all the jokes about how I looked sick, hungry, etc. However, I eat a lot and used to try to gain weight, but it never worked. Well, I didn't realize then that being in sports year around with a combination of genes, it just wasn't meant to be.

Because of this I never joked about people bigger than me, and learned very early on not to express any displeaure I had with my body outloud.
:
That being said, I often wondered how I would be percieved if when people would say to me "you're so skinny you should never miss a meal" and I thought about telling them they should skip a few meals. However that is mean but nobody sees the other side of this.

Whew, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Personal preference is just that...personal and should be kept so.

I don't hate on body types that I don't find attractive but I definitely have a "type" and I definitely have 3 "no-types" LOL.

I'll leave it at that LOL.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> not bashing......when I say malnutritioned... I really mean that.
> 
> i.e. the anorexic celebs and models.
> 
> if thats bashing....sorry.


It's rude to shame someone's body because you think they are too thin. You don't know if they are malnourished or not, as they may naturally be very thin.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> It's rude to shame someone's body because you think they are too thin. You don't know if they are malnourished or not, as they may naturally be very thin.


whatever...I made a post and now you attack me. lol


very rude of you


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> what say you?


I'm 5'8" and weigh 122 pounds. I weighed 110 when I got married so my husband likes me thin. What's hot to one man would seem malnourished to another.

What I should mention is even though I'm tall I have a small frame. I do NOT carry extra weight well. Anything over 125 ends up on my belly eventually spreading to my hips and ass. My arms and legs stay naturally thin. 

When I gain weight I look like a pregnant skeleton with skin. Not a good look for me. LOL


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Why is it when I am ten pounds overweight no one says, "you need to lose a few pounds," because THAT would be rude, but if I am ten pounds underweight people harp on me, "you're wayyy to skinny...you need to gain some weight...you don't look good, etc." We live in a fat society and it is almost becoming socially unacceptable to be thin in the real world outside of hollywood.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

curlysue321 said:


> Why is it when I am ten pounds overweight no one says, "you need to lose a few pounds," because THAT would be rude, but if I am ten pounds underweight people harp on me, "you're wayyy to skinny...you need to gain some weight...you don't look good, etc." We live in a fat society and it is almost becoming socially unacceptable to be thin in the real world outside of hollywood.


Have you had your body mass checked or talked to your doctor about what are the standards for weight are for a person of your size and age? If you're within those norms, then screw what anybody else says.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Something occurred to me the last time I was in the checkout lane... If we think that celebrities give the rest of us poor body images, think about the celebrities themselves. Those tabloids aren't just bad for our body image, they're bad for the celebrities themselves. The celebs are just people, and there is a phenomenal amount of pressure to look absolutely perfect every moment of every day, or else some photographer will jump out from a bush on the beach, and the next thing you know your saggy butt has become the top story on DMZ.

And who's putting that pressure on them to be absolutely perfect?

Us.

We've got an entire industry founded on the idea that celebrities have no right to privacy and no right to feel good about themselves unless we say so. We've at least two individual cable networks and who knows how many magazines devoted to critiquing every person who's ever been remotely famous for the rest of their lives. We expect them to be perfect, and then get mad when they are because it makes us feel bad about our selves.

...Sorry, this was an epiphany to me. I know I'm ranting but this concept has bugged me completely. Once I saw this duality, I couldn't unsee it.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Lots of great comments here. I am at least 70 lbs overweight because I eat poorly. My wife looks great but is 15-20 lbs "overweight" but eats very few calories and a very healthy diet with absolutely no refined sugar. She has to fight very hard to lose every pound. My son is one of those supper skinny kids. Wears a size slim pant and they still fall down his waist. No matter how hard I try he just does not gain weight. I have tried all the bacon he can eat, fruit smoothies with protein powder, dessert every day. Nothing works. 

I have come to believe that as long as you eat a healthy diet you are just fine. Some may be naturally heavier or skinnier. Something's you just can't change. In my son's case he does not have any body image issues and would like to be bigger and stronger he just can't. I could try feeding him nothing but snickers bars, but I doubt that would work and lead to other health problems. 

People need to not focus on their weight and focus on eating healthy foods. I have started not a "diet" but choosing to eat like my wife. I will loose some but my goal is to be healthy, not a certain waist size. 

You know you are eating healthy if you shop the perimeter of the grocery store, once you venture into the center isles you are killing yourself.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are a female, you just can't win no matter what your size is.

When I used to be rail thin, I got the rude comments, do I have bulimia etc. I couldn't help it being thin. 

Now that things have changed and I am overweight, I get the rude comments from males mostly. F them. People do assume you eat round the clock fast food. People at parties feel the need to comment on what I am eating. Simply rude.

I had some bony woman bring me in a diet book to work and give it to me. I said have you ever noticed that I eat far less than you do. I wasn't about to discuss my health issues with nosy people like this.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

tigger,

You need to change your social circle. I can't ever imagine making a rude comment to someone about their weight (with the exception of the mom on honey boo boo). Do not socialize with toxic people, it is not healthy.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Something occurred to me the last time I was in the checkout lane... If we think that celebrities give the rest of us poor body images, think about the celebrities themselves. Those tabloids aren't just bad for our body image, they're bad for the celebrities themselves. The celebs are just people, and there is a phenomenal amount of pressure to look absolutely perfect every moment of every day, or else some photographer will jump out from a bush on the beach, and the next thing you know your saggy butt has become the top story on DMZ.
> 
> And who's putting that pressure on them to be absolutely perfect?
> 
> ...


And speaking of the checkout lane, ever notice that all of those non-tabloid (Good Housekeeping/Woman's Day/etc.)mags ALWAYS have some article about how to lose 10 pounds quick or to slim those thighs?

I used to like the way Lindsay Lohan looked when she had some curves, but then she lost it all and looked like she was just liberated from a POW camp.

My daughter and I were watching "American Idol" some time back, when they still had Paula Abdul on, and Seacrest was making the intros of the judges. He started with Randy Jackson and made this gushing intro about how he was one of the most successful producers, musicians, worked with a who's who in the music biz, and I turned to my D and said: "Watch-when he gets to Paula, the first thing that comes out of his mouth will be how she looks."

And sure enough, he started with: "The gorgeous, the hot and beautiful...."

Hmmm...never mind that she is mega-talented, won several grammies, sold millions of albums and embarked on many sold-out tours. never mind that she choreographed for so many stars...


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

The good news is that what is in "fashion" is constantly shifting. Many countries are now banning the "too thin unhealthy look." I agree that it's about being healthy not a number on the scale. Parents of daughters have to promote a healthy body image by starting with themselves.

Parents are the primary educators, not the media.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Emerald said:


> The good news is that what is in "fashion" is constantly shifting. Many countries are now banning the "too thin unhealthy look." I agree that it's about being healthy not a number on the scale. Parents of daughters have to promote a healthy body image by starting with themselves.
> 
> *Parents are the primary educators*, not the media.


QFT. I couldn't agree more especially with the bolded section. And THAT goes far beyond healthy body image.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't put any trust in the media, they are just exercising their ability to influence the masses. And it seems they are sorta successful. I remember in the early 90's there was a REAL push in fashion and celebrities for the emaciated look, and of course it backlashed to the point where plus sizes were considered healthy just a few short years later, and obviously the media's version of the ideal body has been continuously wavering since. So I don't pay any attention to it, especially in the digital age, where magazine covers are nothing of the actual subjects only their original likeness. Yes, it works on me to a large degree, but that's because I'm a man with testosterone and I get some gratification from seeing pretty things, and also I won't deny that what others view as pretty affects my own idea as well (within a certain tolerance).

Just be aware of the fakeness, and also that most people including yourself can't avoid being affected atleast slightly by the images that are bombarded upon us. For me personally, when I see skinny models, or even cars that I counsider ugly, it seems that even though I may be genuinely repulsed, in time I often come around and those things start to grow on me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My girls are affected by what they see on magazine covers. I fixed that by teaching them about photo shopping. There are TONS of examples of this on the internet. They remove freckles, weight, wrinkles, bulges, bumps, etc. You too can look like a supermodel with a good computer program. LOL


----------

